# Dec. 16th in Ohio



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Here are a few, most are from when I was driving, but it was pretty nasty with all the idiots on the roads and the blowing snow


----------



## Tuxx (Sep 11, 2007)

Sweet!!!!!!


----------



## snowman91 (Aug 31, 2007)

nice pictures


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

yeah it was pretty fun yesterday afternoon, between listening to the browns game and trying to pay attention before someone rear ends me since you could not see more then 100 Ft. It was a good way to start the season off I believe. the only bad thing was i was sitting at a traffic light for 10 seconds or so and then I saw green. So i went , Fake out. The wind blew the light to the side and that is what I saw and who was right there to see this act against society. Johnny Law. One ticket for running a red light. I did not even run it I strolled though it today. Lack of sleep is and i so used to go in reverse I forgot how to drive forward>>


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice pics:bluebounc


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks!!!! Yeah I will get better at taking pictures though. I need to get a mount on the dash or something so I dont have to hold the camera!!! It is kind of a PITA

Burkhart, go figure a cop would be out in a bad snowstorm. The city must be hard up fo cash to have them write a redlight ticket in 50 mph winds with heavy blowing snow. Oh well you just cant win sometimes


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Tom, The wings look good.

Your post office looks good !!!!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Ron, I always keep the post office cleanpayup Thanks, the wings work awesome!!!


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Any time buddy 

Its melting off good, must be some sweet salt


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

LOL yeah I think you know where to get it too dont you It is some pretty good stuff though


----------

